# Did anybody not catch sheepshead today?



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

I only caught pinfish and and good photo.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

I was there on the boat (Monday) and got completely skunked as well! I just knew I was gonna catch a mess of them too! It was a nice day to be out regardless but nobody likes getting skunked! I was using live shrimp at Bob Sykes. I had a coworker with me who doesn't do a lot of fishing so I did a lot of rigging and trying to keep him in the water and off of the barnacles. He said he had a blast thought, first time on the water here for him and it was smooth as glass!


----------



## Elpato (Dec 30, 2015)

I was at pickens in the A.M., sikes beach side in the afternoon/evening on Wednesday. Saw zero fish other than pigfish and pins caught at either location.


----------

